# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  Deepflight Dragon submarine, Richmond, California, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/DeepFlightOcean

facebook.com/DeepFlight

twitter.com/deepflightocean

linkedin.com/company/hawkes-ocean-technologies

DeepFlight Super Falcon on Wikipedia

Designer - Graham Hawkes

----------


## Airicist

DeepFlight Personal Submarine Demonstration

Published on Jul 9, 2014




> See what it's like to fly a DeepFlight high-performance personal sub, with founder Graham Hawkes in the pilot's seat.

----------


## Airicist

DeepFlight Dragon Falcon Monaco 2015 WEB WITH STAND H264 19Mbps

Published on Sep 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

30-sec TECH: Deepflight Dragon submarine

Published on Nov 26, 2015

Article "DeepFlight Dragon review: The awesome underwater quadcopter anyone can drive"

by Loz Blain
August 24, 2015

----------

